# Make a sentence starting with the last word of the previous post



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Today is Sunday.


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunday is my day off.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Off the top of my head i cant think of anything.


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Anything is better than nothing!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Nothing can keep me from lovin my rabbits!!!!!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

rabbits are the best!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 29, 2008)

Best friends rock!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 29, 2008)

Rock and Roll


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Roll the ball to the other bunny.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

bunny is my honey!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Honey is good on toast.


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

Toast gets burnt if you leave it in the toaster too long ...

(lol i know its random but i do it all the time its very annoying)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Long John Silver is a man!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Man and woman are two words commonly used and found in the dictionary.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Dictionary is a book more people should use, including me.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Me thinks it's time to say goodnight to all you lovely folks .


----------



## missyscove (Jul 3, 2008)

Folks rimes/rhymes with cokes.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Cokes and Dr. Peppers are on sale at CVS this week.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2008)

Week ends are always fun.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Fun is something I don't seem to have enough of recently


----------



## Becca (Jul 3, 2008)

Recently I turned 13!!!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

13 is often seen as an unlucky number.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Number of rabbits in my house is not enough! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Enough time has been spent in the house today as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 4, 2008)

Concerned is not a good word with which to start a sentence.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 4, 2008)

Sentence to jail time for doing something bad.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Bad bunnies only get more treats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Treat theifs live with me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Me bunnies are a bit hyper this evening :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening time is still about 6 hours away for me here


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2008)

Here comes Rory to give you a kiss!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2008)

Kiss was a Hard Rock Band from the seventies or eighties, geez i forget which decade.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

Decades ago my mum finished her nursing training and they are currently all having a reunion!

(Edit cos I didn't see the second page!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Reunion's are fun, especially with family


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Family is something that is close to my heart.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2008)

Heart bunnies are hard to come by


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 9, 2008)

By the way, you need to remember to put Mouse, Snowy, Chalk and Barney in a box and mail them to my house!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 9, 2008)

House rabbits are the bestpets ever!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ever imagine life without them?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 10, 2008)

Them bunnies sure are hilarious!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hilarious jokes are sure to be shared around the campfire.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 12, 2008)

Campfire songs are sometimes mournful.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mornful memorial goers wore all black.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Black is a slimming color


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

color can be spelled two different ways color and colour see!

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 26, 2008)

seeing him always makes me smile:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Aug 26, 2008)

Smiling makes everyone around you happy.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 27, 2008)

Happyness is the key to being sucessful, if you are happy doing what you do then you will be sucessful


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

successful people usually have a lot of money!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Money makes some people crazy!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazy people stay on RO all day and make over 100 postsin one daylike me and dublinperky!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

DublinPerky is just about the most awesome person in the world!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

World is very big!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Big blue elephants smashed me like a pancake!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Pancakes are extremly yummy I have lemon on mine!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine eyes, mine eyes! (it is an inside joke)


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Jokes are funny!! - sometimes!


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Jokes are funny!! - sometimes!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Sometimes people get caught up in there selves


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

selves looks like shelves!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Shelves are used to hold books


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Books have many words!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 3, 2008)

Words can not explain how much love I have for rabbits...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

rabbits are soft!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 9, 2008)

Soft pineapple lumps from the microweve is tasty!!!


hahaha i tried the hardest word i can find about soft pineapple lumps lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL at this game.


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Games are fun to play!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 12, 2008)

play it like you mean it.


-LOL-


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL - sometimes I just can't stop laughing!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

Laughing happens alot with us kids after church


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 12, 2008)

church for me is 5:30pm on saturdays


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

Saturday night is family night for us!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

Us is another word for we, it took me a few days to come up with something as useless as this sentence!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Sentence structure is an important aspect when studying fictional texts.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

Texts is another word for messages on your phone.

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 16, 2008)

Phone services can be useless


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 18, 2008)

Useless people surround me all the time!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

time is precious


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 19, 2008)

precious is a hard word to start a entence with.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

without food, you get very hungry


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 20, 2008)

Hungry hungry HIPPO!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

hippo is the start of the fear of long word which is Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia!


----------



## Spring (Sep 21, 2008)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia in itself is ironic.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 21, 2008)

ironic is just well... ironic


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry just realised that was stpid heres my thingy to ironic.

"Ironic" is a song written by Alanis Morissette and Glen Ballard and produced by Ballard for Morissette's third album


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

Albums can have many thing in them.


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Them is quite a hard word to start a sentance with, therefore my sentance is rather silly.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

silly gooses equals ME


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

ME ME ME - Some people at my school only care about themselves its really annoying.


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 25, 2008)

Annoying your husband is fun.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Fun people are great to be with!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

with out my pets i'd be so lonely


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

lonely is a song by akon. i think


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Think, think think is what pooh bear says!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

say who?!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 26, 2008)

Who is doing "RO today" tomorrow?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

tmorow is the most people online thing? what time will it be?


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Be afraid of evil tigers!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Tigers are wild animals.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 28, 2008)

animals for life!


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 28, 2008)

Life is too short, WE SHOULD LIVE FOREVER! 

(haha, not really)


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

Really pretty bunnies tend to show up on RO!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 28, 2008)

RO is fantabolous !


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantabolous is a very odd word..


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

Word, haha its a funny saying.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Saying what's on my mind!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 3, 2008)

Mind over matter is something very interesting to practice in certian situations.


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

Situation is a funny word to start a sentance with, it ends up with the sentance not making much sense!! :?


----------

